
Elizabeth: An Eliza with an easy-to-understand script notation - abrax3141
http://elizagen.org
======
mimixco
Intended link is probably [0].

[0]
[http://www.philocomp.net/ai/elizabeth.htm](http://www.philocomp.net/ai/elizabeth.htm)

